# Gerbils - Scotland



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Here at Indy's Rascals Gerbil Rehome we now have 27 gerbils in our care who are all looking for loving new homes. We have pairs and trio's which surprisingly are all males! All of our female gerbils were rehomed but the males still remain.
We have all ages and various colours. 
We are based in Dundee but rehome all over Scotland (and further if transport can be sorted). All potential homes will be homechecked. For further information please contact us at [email protected] or visit our website at Indys Rascals (not all gerbils we have are on the website yet)


----------

